# New joining method



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

haven't tried this get but it's supposed to be flawless. Looks like a variation of magic knit


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks. Hope it works!


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

Me too. I really love the magic knot but this looks easier.


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

I have tried this method a couple of times but have not
conquered it yet. Will keep trying.


----------



## moe161 (May 26, 2015)

I've tried this join and it seems to work well! I tested it on scrap yarn first until I got the hang of it. ;-)


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you!!!! I'd seen another video for this knot but I kept missing something and I couldn't get it to work. I just did it!!!! Now if I can do just do it again.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

It certainly looks secure and I might consider it for a join in a blanket, but I wouldn't use it in socks, or a baby hat where the wee mite could end up sleeping on it.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I like that - thanks for sharing!


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

I like this. Will try it next time. Thank you.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Will give it a try.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you for the link! :sm24:


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Looks promising, but I just tried it without much success…will need to practice it some more.


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

I love it!! Thanks.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Excellent, thanks for sharing


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

I wonder if it works with all yarns. I just had a nightmare with silk and cotton blend yarn.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I can't wait to try this.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

I've been doing this one for quite a while now and love it. the only one I use any more.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Always looking for new ways to join yarn ends.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes, it is a secure knot. And yes, it IS a knot and as such can come through to the front of your work. If it is used to join two strands of the same color that might not show too much but there is still a little bump there. I still would only use such a knot if the yarn I need to join cannot be separated into plies so I could do a braided join.


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Lilyan said:


> Looks promising, but I just tried it without much success…will need to practice it some more.


Yep, me too, it took me a couple tries. But it is really a tight join, and I think will be less noticeable. With Practice has to only get better!


----------



## Tanya parker (Sep 15, 2015)

WOW...Did this....love it...Thank you


----------



## cmbsmith (Aug 13, 2013)

I use this! Works like a charm!


----------



## cmbsmith (Aug 13, 2013)

I use this! Works like a charm!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Earnie said:


> I have tried this method a couple of times but have not
> conquered it yet. Will keep trying.


Same here.


----------



## stefhope (Feb 12, 2016)

Worth a try!


----------



## DonnaMT (May 19, 2016)

I love this idea! I think it would be great on the small/tiny yarns especially. I also use the Russian no-knot joining for dk and worsted yarns. Aren't we clever! I'm glad the lady posted that trick on Youtube, love sharing!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

The knot looks thicker. Does it knit in well?


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you for the link. Tried it several times and apparently I have two right hands...haha...Any helpful hints or do's and don'ts that might help those of us more challenged?


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Will give this a try.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Looks amazing


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

Does it work well with 100% cotton yarn?


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks for the link, I will have to try it.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

A knot is a knot is a knot. Most of the time is not the best way to join. No matter the type of knot, one day it will poke to the right side of the work or untie. But it is always the knitter's choice


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

sewlee said:


> I wonder if it works with all yarns. I just had a nightmare with silk and cotton blend yarn.


I used it with acrylic. It worked. Others I've not yet tried.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try this.

Donna K


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

This is a new join for me - Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link, looks very neat


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you. Will definitely try this for a blanket. 
Just wondered if there might a smallish knot as a result of the join, but until I try it ... Thank you again for the post.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I have used this and it works great.


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

This knot works very well!


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

Its really simple once you get the hang of it. after you wrap it the way she suggests you go over the two pieces under your thumb next carefully tuck those two pieces inside being sure to hold them tight pull the thread and poof you have a knot. the secret is holding it all together before pulling the yarn. hope this helps. Linda


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

Crochet Tutorial: How to Join Yarn with No Weaving don't know how to post addies but if you go to utube and type this in its by all free chrochet she does an easier job of explaining how to do it. have fun! Linda


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Here's the link to the All Crochet 'how to join without weaving in ends'

She does a great job of describing the wraps.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

oh great! thanks for posting the link. I am not sure how to post links like that" she explains it the best way as far as I am concerned. very easy to understand.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

cbjllinda said:


> oh great! thanks for posting the link. I am not sure how to post links like that" she explains it the best way as far as I am concerned. very easy to understand.


How to post a link: Just copy the URL and paste it into your posting here. Delete the 's' in https:.... so that the URL reads http:.... Hope that helps you.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

I have tried just copy and paste but it shows up gray so its not clickable. not sure why or what I am doing wrong. thanks


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

cbjllinda said:


> I have tried just copy and paste but it shows up gray so its not clickable. not sure why or what I am doing wrong. thanks


Are you in the address bar? Don't click on the link but rather copy it. I'm not sure what you are doing wrong either. Sorry. Maybe someone can help you with this better than I can.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

I am anxious to try that. Looks wonderful. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kknott4957 said:


> http://youtu.be/H97VY_3EH20 haven't tried this get but it's supposed to be flawless. Looks like a variation of magic knit


Thanks. Tried to bookmark it but even after deleting several bookmarks, admin says I still have too many. What a pain.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

thanks I will keep trying I am sure its something very simply that I am not doing.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Will give it a try! I use the Magic Knot most of the time and find it works well.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Just mho but I think this knot works best in crochet as the knot (and it is one even thought it's small) gets buried in the yarn especially if you are using a heavier gauge yarn. I wouldn't use it in knitting though.

Have a safe Memorial Day Weekend all. Take a moment to remember all who have done so much for us...


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

I have just found where to purchase the wool needles we have been talking about. They can be found at, web sight Yarn Guy.com. I called them at 1-800-836-6536, the price is $3.26 US plus shipping (not) much. Hope this helps. I ordered 2 packages, 3 in a package.


----------

